# Riccia, christmas moss, java moss, or flame moss



## Michaelh218 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not sure about those, I'm currently working on a star moss carpet but I only got it the other day so if it does work I'll post here and let you know.

I have some christmass moss as well but it didn't look like it would make a good carpet, at least not the sample I got.

I'm sure you already know this but make sure you got plenty of lighting and co2 to make sure they grow faster and don't end up looking more like java moss than christmass moss (least that's what I was told)


----------

